# Are this timers legal for competitions?



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are this http://www.cube4you.com/207_Competition-Timer-(No-Bag-Type-I).html timers legal for WCA competitions?

Thanks for your help


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 7, 2009)

Those can only display even numbered milliseconds?


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, starts in 0.16 and then goes like 0.18, 0.20, 0.22, etc.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 7, 2009)

I think it is a generation 2.


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think so, but I want to be sure  thanks.


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2009)

From WCA Regs


> •8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.


The timer pictured is I believe a generation 2. It says "type 1" but I believe that refers to the fact that it does not have built in memory or a port to plug in a tournament display. If that is indeed the case, then yet it IS legal, but I wouldn't recommend it since a tournament display cannot be used with it. It also, according to the description, does not come with a carry bag, mat, or battery.

This timer:
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/us/speed_stacks_stackmatcomplete.php
comes with a carry bag, a battery, a mat, and has a port to plug in a tournament dispaly and is only $7 more, so I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 7, 2009)

"Note: These Timers, purchased separately through this website are the ONLY Timers with a data port for connecting to a Tournament Display and are the only Timers with the Memory Feature."
But the timer on that picture does NOT have a data port. Just a wrong picture?
I've been afraid to buy those because the text tells that there are data ports, but pictures shows that there's no port. We have 2 no-data-ports timers that looks exactly like the one in that picture.


----------



## TomZ (Aug 7, 2009)

There is no data port. He just copied the description from Speedstacks.com. Here's what he wrote himself:

"No battery , No Bag. *Can't access Display* .Come with a paper Box"


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2009)

Timers with data ports will have the extra buttons on top for the memory function. To the best of my knowledge (someone correct me if I am wrong) all timers with memory also have the data port.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 7, 2009)

TomZ said:


> There is no data port. He just copied the description from Speedstacks.com. Here's what he wrote himself:
> 
> "No battery , No Bag. *Can't access Display* .Come with a paper Box"



Oh, right. Kinda misleading.
My dataport-timer has started to tilt  Power goes sometimes off when I try to stop the timer. Really annoying.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 7, 2009)

So we cant get times like 0.25 on it right


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they only display multiples of 0.08 (Generation 1).


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2009)

Konsta said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > There is no data port. He just copied the description from Speedstacks.com. Here's what he wrote himself:
> ...



Have you replaced the battery?


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I'm pretty sure they only display multiples of 0.08 (Generation 1).



I think generation 1 are like this


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Carson said:


> Timers with data ports will have the extra buttons on top for the memory function. To the best of my knowledge (someone correct me if I am wrong) all timers with memory also have the data port.



I believe you are, unfortunately, wrong in this instance. Just a simple case of "all A has B, therefore all B has A" type of logic gone wrong.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 7, 2009)

well, if you try to buy them (speedstack's timer, whit port) from Chile, you can't do it 

so, we just buy the c4y's timer and they are very weird, you can't set a time like 0.94, just 0.80 and 0.96 (looks like start in 0.16 and then goes to 0.32 0.48, etc), but you can set 1.00, 3.00, 3.04, etc

so, I think, this timers are ilegal for magic, but legal for normal speed

sorry about my english, I can speak really well, but you know, I just suck writing it


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't by this!!!
I have it and it works goes like:
0.16, 0.32, 0.48 and so on


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 7, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> well, if you try to buy them (speedstack's timer, whit port) from Chile, you can't do it



Why can you not buy the speedstack timer with port if you are in Chile? Does speedstack not ship there? If this is the case, i would think we, as a community, should be able to sort something out. I'd hate to know all the Chile competitions are done with inaccurate timing devices (compared to the rest of the world).


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> I'd hate to know all the Chile competitions are done with inaccurate timing devices (compared to the rest of the world).


The other competitions wasn't done with inaccurate timing devices. Some speedcubers in Chile bought the "inaccurate timers" (we don't now if the timers are really inaccurate) this week.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 7, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > well, if you try to buy them (speedstack's timer, whit port) from Chile, you can't do it
> ...



The speedstacks products can be buyed fron Chile. The problem is the shipping, Speedstacks.com don`t ship to Chile as a regular shipping destination, so if you want to buy you have to talk with the people in charge in order to make the shipping possible. And if you buy in bulk quantities the customs in Chile catch you and apply taxes for "internment rights". So is not easy and neither cheap.


----------

